# Looking for 1-3 to fish on my boat out of Galveston Friday-Sunday 10/31-11/2



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

I run a 22' Bay Cat and have been running solo trips lately due to my regular fishing partners always either being busy with family or they are working. I like to drift and wade East/West bay for trout and occasionally catch redfish or flounder in the mix. Unfortunately, I have not managed to really get on slot reds in East bay like many guys on this board do all the time. Flounder, on the other hand, are pretty easy to find this time of year. Anyways, I'm looking for 1-3 anglers (preferably experienced) to fish with me Friday, Saturday, and/or Sunday. I feel like I've got a decent game plan but am open to learn new spots and techniques. That being said, all I ask is you chip in on gas. If interested, send me a text. Tight lines

832-896-09threefive

Kody-


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Dude, great invite. My Mother in Law is here for the weekend, first time in 6 years, so I will not be able to take you up on your offer, but I hope you do well and learn much.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

I have 15 footer and dont mind sharing gas on Saturay.
Like to ride on uiur 22s. I go west bay.
fish eater


----------

